
An update on Buzz - fogus
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/update-on-buzz.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
ryandvm
Hey Google (I know you guys lurk here),

Where is Buzz for Google Apps users - specifically corporate Apps users? From
a personal point of view, I find Buzz completely uninteresting. But as a
collaborative tool, I would love it.

Yammer is basically what I'm looking for, but for some reason they haven't
done Google Apps integration.

I suppose an alternate question would be: Hey Yammer - why no Google Apps
integration?

~~~
bonaldi
And if you do, do it such that company-private stays company-private, please!

------
waxman
A huge challenge for the big tech companies (Google, Apple, Facebook, etc.)
will be _how to offer unprecedented convenience without stirring up privacy
concerns._

The company that can best walk this tightrope will win.

Some of the areas we'll see this in are:

\- social search

\- location-based services

\- personalized recommendations

\- purchasing history (think Blippy + Amazon)

\- social network ranking and filtering (along the lines of what Buzz was
doing)

~~~
izendejas
I wouldn't include Apple in that list. I don't think they get it.

The big question for me is, will users be willing to give one big player all
their data? Or will we have a system, much like in personal financing, in
which many individuals "invest" their data with several companies and use
"brokers" to manage it. I want to favor the latter paradigm because this way,
you don't have one big player locking it down at users' expense.

Google and Facebook playing keep-away with each other opens up a big
opportunity for the small guys to come in and be that one broker who will help
users manage their location-based data, their status updates, etc and offer
them great services. Greplin is one such player and I'm sure there will be
others.

------
pieter
Hah, I had expected this to be an announcement on discontinuing Buzz, but
apparently they have a multi-year plan ready.

~~~
Pewpewarrows
Tons of people use Buzz, and it's pretty obvious that it's going to be part of
their rumored "Circles" social network.

~~~
choogi
Yea, if it ever launches.

------
jschuur
Odd choice of title. I would have thought the post would be about where Buzz
is going as a service, or perhaps what pieces of the the made it to other
services.

Well worded blog post titles, matter, people.

~~~
xelipe
I thought that same thing... It's a update on buzz' privacy data leak not the
service. I would like Google to add Buzz support for Google Apps for Domains
and an iPhone app.

------
akkartik
I've never understood why Buzz faced an FTC investigation but Facebook never
has. Or has it?

~~~
techtalsky
I think the main initial sin of buzz, is that they launched the service from
Gmail without any warning the people were going to have their contact lists
suddenly exposed without oversight to other people on their contact lists.

There were several horror stories about violent ex-husbands suddenly seeing
the new boyfriend's contact information and the like.

Gmail users hadn't signed up for "a social network", just an email account
with a contact list they had every right to assume was private.

~~~
jamesgeck0
Gmail automatically adds people to your contact list, too. It wasn't merely a
contact list that was exposed; it was every Gmail user you'd ever talked to.

------
kin
My problem with buzz is that it uses my Email address as my social network. Am
I alone or is it common that there's a pretty big barrier between personal
email and social account?

------
zacharycohn
A privacy review sounds great - once every two years sounds terrible. This
isn't the 1950s, Products are changed and released in months, if not weeks.

------
tejaswiy
And yet, I can't find a way to delete my Buzz account without removing my
Google account.

~~~
Jabbles
Settings->Buzz->Disable Google Buzz

 _This will disable Google Buzz in Gmail and delete your Google Profile and
Buzz posts. It will also disconnect any connected sites and unfollow you from
anyone that you are following._

~~~
ilikepi
So does that affect the people you follow or who follow you in Google Reader?
I've been hesitant to do this, because I've never been able to find an answer
to that question. I've read through seemingly related articles on
help.google.com a couple times (including just now), but it's never been clear
to me with a comfortable level of certainty. The whole "connected sites" thing
is a bit confusing...

~~~
jamii
I just did it and there was a warning about unfollowing everyone in Google
Reader.

~~~
ilikepi
Do you mean the warning was there to tell you that you would need to manually
unfollow everyone in Google Reader, or that it was there to tell you that
everyone in Google Reader would be unfollowed by disabling Buzz?

~~~
jamii
I believe it was the latter but I don't follow anyone so I didn't read it all
that carefully. You get to the warning before confirming that you want to
disable Buzz, so try it out.

------
pitdesi
Google settles with FTC on Buzz: <http://mashable.com/2011/03/30/google-buzz-
ftc-settlement/>

